# new winter project



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 18, 2015)

1980 LawnBoy R7070 with a 4.0hp 2 stroke F100 engine 
Going to receive these parts to bring it up to snuff. First item on the list is a trip to the hot water pressure washer to bust up any grease and dirt build up because it is NASTY! 
new seals
new bearings
new gaskets
carburetor overhaul
decoked exhaust port
new fuel and primer lines
primer bulb.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice. We used to have a fleet of those at work. Too bad they arent made anymore. Keep us updated.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 19, 2015)

Between work and life getting in the way i will try.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 20, 2015)

jakewells said:


> Between work and life getting in the way i will try.


Man,I feel ya. Work and family business and family eat up a huge amount of my time but I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------

